# My "The Expendables" Review



## rizzod (Sep 7, 2010)

http://youtube.com/rizravereviews
SUBSCRIBE TO MY YOUTUBE GUYS!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree, too much useless backstory and not enough explosion. I don't care if it had little to no story at all, I wanted an action flick that did exactly that. Useless dialogue scenes were useless.

Good review although the jump cuts are rather apparent. Generally a good thing to do is use footage from the film to make the jump cuts nonexistent. But of course you need a copy of the film and the rights to it (although I think legally as long as it's classified under review purposes you can use the footage, although Youtube may take it down).

I liked the review though, you spoke very clearly and the quality was much better, a nice change from your typical "Hi I'm 12 and I'm gonna review a movie I have no clue about" shit you see on Youtube.

Keep on reviewing buddy!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 7, 2010)

Reviews can use film footage legally. Problem is that the film doesn't exist in DVD form so any way you got footage from the film and not the trailers is illegal. You could have used some Trailer footage


----------



## rizzod (Oct 16, 2010)

wow thanks for the feedback guys!


----------

